# Is my jacket too big?



## NewbALewb (Apr 10, 2011)

I just got a new jacket and im curious if it going to be too big. I ordered a volcom in xxl, when i went the loc shop all the xl jackets didnt fit my shoulders at all, if i extended my arms, the sleeves would pull up above my wrists. The jacket i just got is a pants to jacket design, but om worried thatbit wont work correctly due to it being so long on me, the bottom of the jacket comes down to the bottom of my butt cheeks =|. im shaped a little different thab most people, my shoulders are very wide, so its hard to find anything that fits them... It fits good everywere else, gives me enough room for layers underneath, but it isnt too baggy, its just a little long "to me, everyone else says it looks fine" but i dont care about looks as much as proper function.

I could maybe link a pic, but im sure u get the idea, any help would be great. I also forgot to mention that xl with a t shirt on, is almost too tight.. I dunno


----------



## mangtarn (Mar 18, 2011)

if it fits your shoulders and everywhere else then it obviously fits. if you get a smaller size it won't fit you.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

This post makes me wanna go all Burtonavenger this morning. But I wont. I will just say if the coat is comfortable, why would you post such a dumb question?


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

FWIW while I am being a dick I will state the obvious. Snowboard coats are supposed to hang below your ass cheeks so your ass doesn't get wet when you sit down to strap in. Many coats even used to have a rubber like layer inside below the powder skirt to make certain your rear was waterproof when you sat down.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

go smaller, also buy skinny snowboard pants... then talk about emotions while drinking cooooofffffeeeeeee... *hairflip*


----------



## NewbALewb (Apr 10, 2011)

I would say something like " YOU HAVE BEEN TROLLED !! " to save face, but im not going to lie. I didnt know that the jacket was supposed to be that long, I have never been snowboarding or skiing. My parents were fail, they enjoyed the lake, I guess winter sports are too " extreme" for them, buy ya, I guess the jacket fits perfectly, makes sense that its supposed to be long like that..All the smart ass comments did actually help, lol, so ty a bunch!


----------

